# 3D Zombie Target



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm just not comfortable shooting a human form. Had the same problem when Saddam Hussein, and Osama Bin Laden targets were popular years ago. In uniform and in combat, I could kill either, no problem. But not with a bow in an archery range in Chicagoland.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Not so sure on the 'bleeding' targets for arrows, a bit messy for tatget shooting LoL.

No problem shooting human shaped targets, one of the clubs near to me has some home made Crusader and Saracen 2D/3D targets.
They are fun to shoot, goes back to the roots of achery battles.

Kev


----------



## fishinbuff (Sep 8, 2010)

I know reinhardt custom builds diff shapes for clubs and such. Prob pay out the nose for it though. Make a burlap zombie shaped stuff sack?


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

I have no problem shooting a human size target with one of my handguns.. Archery is weird I am sure.. 


not that i wouldn't try it.. :wink:


----------



## mike-E (Nov 12, 2009)

dont you know you have to hit zombies in the head? probably wear a target out pretty fast with only that much surface.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

mike-E said:


> dont you know you have to hit zombies in the head? probably wear a target out pretty fast with only that much surface.


Or lose some arrows, the head is a smaller target, lol!


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

have a look, might not be so good for archery...


----------



## travioli (Nov 4, 2011)

not shocked to see ike's outdoors profiling that target lol


----------



## nukinfuts29 (Sep 15, 2010)

Don Schultz said:


> I'm just not comfortable shooting a human form. Had the same problem when Saddam Hussein, and Osama Bin Laden targets were popular years ago. In uniform and in combat, I could kill either, no problem. But not with a bow in an archery range in Chicagoland.


So your position is that it's better to shoot a living human then a target made in their likeness?


----------



## SeaEalge (Jan 9, 2011)

lol. wow, well i agree with most of you. i don't have a problem with shooting a human shaped target. i am anything of not politicly correct. never been one to care what others think. but i LIKE the idea of shooting a zombie! now these bleeding zombies i would agree are not good for archery. was hoping you guys might know of something else? something that is foam based? self healing? but as someone mentioned not sure on the life of the target as i would mostly shoot the head. anyway just a though for something different and fun.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

nukinfuts29 said:


> So your position is that it's better to shoot a living human then a target made in their likeness?


Thats kind of what I was thinking.

Its a target people...id love to shoot one.


----------



## indy242003 (Jun 9, 2004)

tazman7 said:


> Thats kind of what I was thinking.
> 
> Its a target people...id love to shoot one.


They are not human they're, *ZOMBIES!!!* Haha. Be kinda cool to shoot one a couple times, but would lose it's flair quickly.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Cost vs. use?


----------



## playasridebmx (Nov 11, 2010)

Ill donate my torso to make a mold. if someone can come up with some kind of self healing foam. Thinkin about it. That'd be one sexy zombie


----------



## Dozer7878 (Jan 1, 2011)

I brought this idea up to some of my coworkers. We thought that it should have a replacement head insert, much like the 3-D targets have. Shoot it up, then replace it.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sinister01 said:


> have a look, might not be so good for archery...




Awesome video ike! :thumbs_up


----------



## Rooster7six (Sep 7, 2011)

Keep up the good work Ike!!! Love your videos!!!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

might as well practice on human targets. my bow will be in my arsenal when the SHTF. may have to snipe some commy ******* at close range someday. may as well be prepared. but in a pinch,you could get the black human form targets that handgunners use and put them in front of hay bales. create your own zombie with a bit of spray paint. a fun project to do with your kids


----------



## Foe hammer (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey folks I started a project a couple months ago and it's right up your alley. Please check it out like and share on Facebook. We start the beta build at a indoor range in central Florida June 1st. I have been playing with the prototype and it's awesome 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSBEoKmK7DE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.zombiearchery.com


----------



## Foe hammer (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/ZombieArcheryInc


----------



## squach14 (Feb 14, 2012)

you can get paper targets at walmart but i find zombies alittle gross!


----------



## JimPetersen (Jul 4, 2012)

Wal Mart sells "Undead Fred" for $79. It is a 3D life sized zombie target. I'm saving up to get one ASAP. This thing is begging to be suspended from a rope in the back yard and turned into a pin cushion. Sharing the name Fred with my idiot brother in law just makes it sweeter. I also see that Delta McKinze Targets makes and sells the target for $99. Have fun.


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

SeaEalge said:


> not sure if this is the right forum for this question, but hey here go's. love target shooting but would like to shoot something out of the norm. so i figured its got to be ok to shoot a zombie! lol. anyway i have looked all over the net for a zombie target and a bit surprised i haven't found any other then one.
> 
> http://zombieindustries.com
> 
> not sure if this is suitable for archery. from watching some videos they have on the site they seem to be hard targets. they are meant for bullets. anyway i think it would be cool to shoot a zombie. so does anyone know were i can find a 3d zombie target?


rinehart makes one


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Mathewsman222 said:


> rinehart makes one


Seen it at a local shop two sided zombie Target.It is a shoulder up I.e. shoulder neck head deft diff.Some day I want to get a dinosaur rinehart for me and my sons to shoot.


----------

